
A graph of Twitter post lengths from 1 million tweets - rg81
http://twitter.com/#!/isaach/status/155437871149481984/photo/1/large
======
zipdog
The uptick after 120 characters would seem to be the natural 'long tail' of
the graph, if Twitter didn't have the character limit. Instead of trailing off
those people are forced into condensing their tweet down to 140.

~~~
pud
Good point. I'm often surprised at how many of my tweets are exactly 140 chars
(after condensing, to your point).

